# Getting That Time



## myingling (Jul 16, 2016)

wont be long deer season be around workin on some deer grunts ,,,left ingrown bark maple ,,,, right flamed osage

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice Calls Mike

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 17, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 17, 2016)

Great looking calls! Chuck


----------



## TMAC (Jul 17, 2016)

Very nice Mike.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 17, 2016)

Ready for them.


----------

